# African Gray found flying with feral flock in Berkeley, Ca.



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Cockatiel bird found flying with feral flock in Berkeley, Ca.*

I have been notified by Dano that there is a gorgious gray mottled bird (cockatiel like) with a crown flying with his morning flock in Berkeley, California.

He states: Sweet to see the physics of that birds flight-dove-like maybe 90 grams, so a bit smaller then a dove. Relatively sharper wings and the pointed tail is much longer than a dove. The pigeons are not sure what to do with it so they are a little skittish or just ignore it. It is a bonny flier-very loose wing, more acrobatic than a pigeon and it looks very fast. When it flies in formation with the pijjies, it is right at home-a little quicker and more playful and squaking! It's a gorgious flight and light and a little darty like a butterfly. Today it was with them and strong so I hope it is getting the nutrition. 

He says I should post a thread to see if anyone has recently lost this bird, he can show it to whoever lost it, but can't guarantee you can catch it, as it may not want to go home, he may feel at home already, with his wilders.LOL

If you have lost this little guy and would like to know where he is please contact Dano at [email protected]

Treesa


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Treesa, 

That description sounds exactly like a cockatiel to me. I don't know if you have this message posted to other boards or not, but you may want to change it to lost "Cockatiel" rather than "African Grey". There is a big difference in the look of these birds.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Brad,

The thread won't let me edit my own thread (confusing huh?), but I did edit my title in my post..., so do you know another way I can change the title? I can edit other peoples threads and titles, but not my own....have I confused you yet? 

Can you go in and edit my thread and change the title from african gray to Cockatiel?

Treesa


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Gotta love Berkeley.....used to be a couple of peacocks that would regularly visit my house there and put on quite the show. In fact, they had many favorite visiting spots in North Berkeley. 

A tenant in one apartment building didn't want their landord to tear down the old barn syle carports so she petitioned the City of Berkeley (sometimes known as the Peoples Republic of Berkeley) to declare the property as a "Peacock Sanctuary".


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Treesa, 

It won't allow you to change to title of the thread now...I forget how it works but I think you have to do it within a short period of time for it to take. I've done it myself before but it didn't always work. It's ok in here anyway, it's been clarified. I was just concerned that if you posted the same thing in other forums, that someone might overlook finding a cockatiel instead of an African grey, thinking that these were two different lost birds.


----------

